# Iphone Setup



## hacksaw35 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have seen several Ipod set-ups talked about on here, but is there a set-up to play, charge, and talk hands free with an iphone? Anyone use a Parrot? 
I have a 2006 Jetta with the cd-changer and satellite.
Thanks


----------

